# 1918? Chief



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are pics of my latest venture, a 1918? Chief sporting 28" Raleigh wheels. Grips are bulldogs my buddy makes($76.00pr. shppd). I need a more appropriate drop stand, but this will do for now. Thanks to Scott Mc, Ivo, and Gary Mc.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats a nice bike! Will it be a rider with those wheels?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you!
Yes sir. I still have the all wood clinchers to put it to original. The Raleigh's are about 3/4" taller over all than original/standard 28's.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 12, 2013)

and judging by the picture it looks like you have run out of space so you started hanging bikes in your closet like pants?


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 12, 2013)

Bri, That is beautiful!!!!!!!!  Paint & nickel look great & it should be a great rider with those wheels.  Glad to help on the badge, it belonged on a bike & glad it's on your Chief.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

rats, now you know my secret.....    actually that is thedoor to the workshop, and garments hanging are my vintage meat cutters aprons.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Gar..... here are pics of your Chief....
I'm gonna miss those bars!!!


----------



## Greg M (Mar 12, 2013)

Simply gorgeous Bri!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Greg...


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 12, 2013)

Beautiful bike!
Nothing like the simple elegance of those early moto-bikes.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well done- I think those wheels function well for it. You can still get tires for those, and they ride nicely. Technology-wise, they're not any more modern than the Chief is. The English were using 28 inch Westwood type rims in the early years, even back when wood and clad wheels were popular here.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Zach and Mike.


----------



## chitown (Mar 13, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I'm gonna miss those bars!!!




Bri,

Those are sweet bars. Chicago Handlebar Co based in Shelby Ohio in the teens.

Nice 1918 Chief! Those grips are sweet.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks chi.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2013)

Killer Chief, I hope to save up enough cash to add one to my collection some day.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks rusty. cheaper than alot of stuff out there. Got close to 1,500 in this one.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2013)

That doesn't seem to bad so far for piecing one together? I'm hoping to start looking for one in the next month or two.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 13, 2013)

*~  " chief " ~*

Nice ride bri !!!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks will.


----------



## catfish (Mar 13, 2013)

Very Nice !!!!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanx Ed....


----------



## wspeid (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah, so this is the thread where I downloaded and saved the picture of the bulldog grips!  Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

are those what you are looking for? I'll hook you up with Tom.


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2013)

Dig your new ride man, its a beeyootie.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2013)

thank YOU Ivo!


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice "big boy" bike you got there, Bri. 

You really do need my Chief gooseneck...........


----------



## dellscycles (May 26, 2014)

*wood grips*



bricycle said:


> Here are pics of my latest venture, a 1918? Chief sporting 28" Raleigh wheels. Grips are bulldogs my buddy makes($76.00pr. shppd). I need a more appropriate drop stand, but this will do for now. Thanks to Scott Mc, Ivo, and Gary Mc.




I am looking for a pair of these grips. Thanks John


----------

